# Christian fellowship



## ReformedWretch (Jan 13, 2005)

I know I've posted about the lonely walk the Christian life can be and many of you agreed with me, but I wish to expand on that here.

I have a strong desire to spend my free time in Christian fellowship but find it near impossible. My wife and I only have one child who is a senior in college. We spend a ton of time with her (so much that her friends tease her) and even more time just the two of us (me and my wife).

We work a very crazy schedule. Right now we are on day 21 of a 28 day shift!

So, the little time I do have to myself I strongly desire to spend it with other like minded believers. Thank the Lord for Puritan board because without it I simply cannot find *EVEN ONE* fellow believer who wants to "hang out" especially if that time is focused heavily upon our walk with Christ.

Thankfully my pastor meets with me once a week for lunch and a long discussion. I absolutely love that time! I wish I could spend time like that with others but I just can't find anyone willing. 

Do any of you have that problem at all? Maybe I just need to give even more attention to the kids we work with, but they are all so lost and deep in sin. I do withness to them, but sometimes spending too much time with them depresses me.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jan 13, 2005)

I completely understand. My last four years in teh Navy, my wife and I had very few Christian friends. Basically, just the people at church, most of whom lived a good drive away since our congregation was so spread out. Work especially was a dry place. I did not have any Christian fellowship at work for about 2 years until I switched departments and found 1 Christian nurse who was a breath of fresh air. The last year, I had a couple corpsmen who were Christians and we had many fruitful discussion, but I really couldn't hang out with them because of fraternization rules as an officer. That was also when I discovered the PB which was a big relief! It was a dry time, but it really drove us to Christ. Often, you can get so involved in freindships that you forget about what's going on with you. Those dry times make you face that head on. You can't forget your sins, you can't ignore the call of God to pray or study, there's no where else to turn but Him.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 14, 2005)

> Those dry times make you face that head on. You can't forget your sins, you can't ignore the call of God to pray or study, there's no where else to turn but Him.



Oh you definately understand!


----------



## satz (Jan 14, 2005)

wow ...this is precisely what i have been struggling with lately. Recent weeks i've really began to 'count the cost' of following Christ. Although i previously thought i life was 'ok'...not so good here and there but i just needed to be more diligent, i've recently come to realize just how much i still need to change. From the shows i watch ( a potentially explosive topic around these parts, i've realized), the friends i keep, to just the goals i have. I've been affected most by realizing how hollow relationships with unbelievers are. Regrettably i haven't really cultivated alot of christian friends, and naturally those that i have will be busy with their own lives so we dun hang out that much. Nowadays i just feel incredibly lonely even though there are usually lots of people around me at work. I really feel such a great detachment from people and from society in general. I know that having Christ should be enough for me, but i can't help but feel really lonely and down. haha...i just realized i sound like a big wimp...but your post just stuck a chord...


ohh..Adam, you should be grateful you have your wife! I'am the only christian where i stay....it sucks!


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jan 14, 2005)

One of the callings of believers is the idea of hospitality. Are you all inviting families to your home for fellowship? Is anyone in your churches inviting you? Are you serving within your local churches in any capacities? Sunday school? Surely this is the way to build some relationships.....


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 14, 2005)

I go to as many home fellowships as possible, but with my work schedule (7 on 3 off followed by 7 on 4 off each word consisting of 24 hours) it's hard to get to many of them.

No one in our church is our age. Not even close. Our pastor and his wife are the closest and they are in their 40's. They also have 4 kids, the oldest being 7-8. With their children, her nursing job, and his duties, they are pretty busy.

I wiould gladly invite any and everyone to our home, but it's a 45 minute frive from the church and everyone at church can't believe we drive that far. So I am sure it is a hinderance for them coming here. Then there is the age thing again.

I would love to serve in the church, but again my schedule pretty much keeps that from happening. The thing is, outside our small church (50-60 members tops) I don't know any Christians who are reformed or even hold to the doctrines of grace. That's why I start so many threads here about Arminianism and dispensationalism. I desperately seek ways to converse with them! They all think I've gone looney and while they will generally speak with me, spiritual issues are off the table with them when it comes to talking with me.


----------

